# Has anyone here ever used Cycle Beads?



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

Or know about them? Just curious if they worked for you. Hope this is the right forum.

www.cyclebeads.com

Thanks!

--Jennifer


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

They're just based on averages, not symptoms such as temperature or cervical mucus. I wouldn't trust them for birth control.


----------

